# KING COBRA related posts(stories, experience, pics, videos)



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

I've searched the entire DWA section and did not find any post that is similar. I'm sorry if i miss any.

Here let me start with pics of some of my own kings.






































Pls do help to contribute. Any feedback are appreciated. be it negative or positive.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

wow your bloody insane :lol2:

very nice snakes though


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice king pictures, iv only ever had the pleasure of breifly working with one king, amazing snakes, they are in a league of there own.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

What's with the lube?


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> wow your bloody insane :lol2:
> 
> very nice snakes though


Thanks buddy. i'll take that as a compliment.:blush:



eco_tonto said:


> very nice king pictures, iv only ever had the pleasure of breifly working with one king, amazing snakes, they are in a league of there own.


thanks eco. i have more pics and stories bout kings. but would love hear from fellow forumers too.



Whosthedaddy said:


> What's with the lube?


:lol2: Actually for size comparison. heheheh


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Where are you based? I've only seen the kings of Agumbe, but that was awesome.


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> Where are you based? I've only seen the kings of Agumbe, but that was awesome.


 
Nice... I'm based in malaysia. all my kings are malayan king cobra. the name only serves locality. i dun think theres subspecies in kings. Or yet to be identified. although there are different phases.


----------



## galactico (Mar 20, 2011)

simply stunning snakes:2thumb:


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Apparently the anti venom that work for yours doesn't work for the Indian varieties. Have you heard this?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Check out luke yeomans stories

Hearing in King Cobras


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

King of snakes!!! Sensational looking animals! Don't even think they would need to bite, just stick the nut in you!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

what id like to know is how do you get away with it not going for you?

lol i just cant get my head around those pics at all. you must have balls of steal dude 

the mind boggles :lol2:


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

Damn right! WD40 is bloomin expensive and people always use it behind your back...won't be borrowing yours though, will they?

Stunning...just stunning.:notworthy:


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Gex (May 3, 2011)

That's one fearsome looking snake! :gasp:


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. And thats for the Luke Yeomans story. will definately love to read that.



Podarcis said:


> Apparently the anti venom that work for yours doesn't work for the Indian varieties. Have you heard this?


YES. i've heard that. That is why the anti-venin used in malaysia are produced in thailand. the ones from the research centre in india won't work with ours.
Thanks for bringin it up.



Skeet said:


> image
> 
> Damn right! WD40 is bloomin expensive and people always use it behind your back...won't be borrowing yours though, will they?
> 
> Stunning...just stunning.:notworthy:


LOL...That's funny..:no1:
Thnaks.


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Some pics of handling kings.


----------



## staffymum (May 21, 2011)

WOW!!
What amazing pics,and beautiful snakes..
"You can be my hero baby..lalalal:whistling2:"....:lol2:
Sorry,just trying to picture an English bloke doing that...:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

staffymum said:


> WOW!!
> What amazing pics,and beautiful snakes..
> "You can be my hero baby..lalalal:whistling2:"....:lol2:
> Sorry,just trying to picture an English bloke doing that...:lol2:


*chuckle* 

If you'd like to do more than picture it, have a trip to the King Cobra sanctuary in Nottingham.

They are amazing snakes - you just don't get a true sense of the size of them until you see them in person.


----------



## scarlettdecourcier (Mar 27, 2010)

Absolutely stunning. And dude, you truly have balls of steel. Respect :notworthy:


----------



## oldtymer (Feb 10, 2011)

Stunning snakes !!!!! Handling like that well WOW !!!


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

Stunning snakes .... do you need a license to keep them in Malasya?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Amazing snake, it makes my Kaouthia look like a worm :lol2:


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

moe81 said:


> Thanks everyone. And thats for the Luke Yeomans story. will definately love to read that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have a DWA so i cant share experiance pics etc as i dont have any! I just like to lurk, but i cant help but ask, if your in malasia, and you dont have any anti-venom available....what happens if one of your kings manages to bite you? 

Cracking snakes btw!

Edit- Re read and realised you said you do have anti-venom, but its not produced in malasia lol!


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

YouTube - ‪King Cobra bite!!!‬‏

this wat will happen.. in short..


----------



## pat1980 (Jun 23, 2009)

moe81 said:


> YouTube - ‪King Cobra bite!!!‬‏
> 
> this wat will happen.. in short..


dude did you lose any fingers? you crazy mother f$!*&r:lol2: how could you be so calm? i would be screaming for my mummy:lol2:


----------



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

some one died in the uk recently by a cobra bite, i think it was to do with the new place opening in nottingham this weekend


----------



## carlandtheresa (Jun 5, 2010)

*KC*

amazing pics :notworthy:


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

pat1980 said:


> dude did you lose any fingers? you crazy mother f$!*&r:lol2: how could you be so calm? i would be screaming for my mummy:lol2:


Hahahaha.. did not lose any fingers.. there were some permananet damages. stiff join and dead finger tip bone..

this video was taken after i came out of the ICU(intensive care unit) after 20 hours. after that i was warded for 5 more days..


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Great pictures Moe and thanks for sharing them with us all. How many Kings do you currently keep?

Cheers


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

are u mad ? that bite looked like something off a croc


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Davism said:


> some one died in the uk recently by a cobra bite, i think it was to do with the new place opening in nottingham this weekend


I survived the bite mainly coz of some roids in my body. i seriously think it aided the recovery to some extent. 
Lucky me.




carlandtheresa said:


> amazing pics :notworthy:


Thanks man. Appreciate it!



Herpalist said:


> Great pictures Moe and thanks for sharing them with us all. How many Kings do you currently keep?
> 
> Cheers


Currently none. a year after my bite i turned conservationalist and since all my King's are enclosure friendly i didn't wanna release them into wild, i exported them out for zoos that needed them. 
But at one point i had about 9 kings in total. smallest being 9 footer and the largest being 16' 7". letting them go was a heart trobbing experience but i just had to do it. along with the king's i also had about 16 monocled cobra. all kinds (calico, albino, luecistic). sold em to a fellow local collector.




lilgecko said:


> are u mad ? that bite looked like something off a croc


the slashes are actually fasciotomy due to severe compartment syndrom at the two fingers and palm. the actual fang marks are almost at the tip of both the fingers.


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

Here a video to my recovered fingers...
YouTube - ‪Recovered snake bite‬‏


And here's a fun video of teasing a wc monocled cobra right off the guni sack.
YouTube - ‪Monocle teasing‬‏


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> what id like to know is how do you get away with it not going for you?
> 
> lol i just cant get my head around those pics at all. you must have balls of steal dude
> 
> the mind boggles :lol2:


actually the snake is distracted by other faster movin object which is not shown in the picture. will post a video soon to show how, why and howcome.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

moe81 said:


> actually the snake is distracted by other faster movin object which is not shown in the picture. will post a video soon to show how, why and howcome.


 nice one ill look forward to that.
i dont keep any snakes at all nevermind dwa but i do find them totally fascinating but i prefer watching from a distance lol


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

beautiful snakes


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

oright... Here my last piece of video.

‪King Cobra‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

moe81 said:


> oright... Here my last piece of video.
> 
> ‪king cobra‬‏ - youtube


 
for god sake have a bit of compassion, we all know luke passed recently and all you can do is try sound macho from a bite. Mate people like you deserve no respect from others, your not big and your not hard for having cobras. Pathetic


----------



## staffymum (May 21, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> *chuckle*
> 
> If you'd like to do more than picture it, have a trip to the King Cobra sanctuary in Nottingham.
> 
> They are amazing snakes - you just don't get a true sense of the size of them until you see them in person.


: victoryefo will thanks.


----------



## galactico (Mar 20, 2011)

moe81 said:


> oright... Here my last piece of video.
> 
> ‪King Cobra‬‏ - YouTube


holy s**t dude you are playing with fire lol but fair play you got some guts to do that...


----------



## moe81 (May 10, 2011)

PESKY said:


> for god sake have a bit of compassion, we all know luke passed recently and all you can do is try sound macho from a bite. Mate people like you deserve no respect from others, your not big and your not hard for having cobras. Pathetic


 
I respect your input. 
i see u've came up with your conclusion merely based on some photographs and videos. 

Here's some background story to help you see a better picture of who i am and what are my efforts to save certain local species. and y i do the things i do. 

i own a reptile sanctuary here in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. what we do is, or atleast try to do. We rescue reptiles. mainly from slaughter houses, and also from residential areas. in malaysia, all the snake rescues done by the fire department. we also rescue the snakes from the fire department because they usually kill the rescued specimens.
The slaughter houses here runs with licence to harvest certain species of reptiles for their skin. we can't save them all but we try to save some.

we quaratine, rehabilitate and breed them in our sanctuary. most of the neonates are released back into the wild. some we export to zoos that require them. we even export some adults. but only chosen ones. we also release some adults back into the wild after weighin out the circumstances. 

now, i'm not a snake charmer or anything like that. when we bring in a king cobra. we inspect, play with it and take photographs. and also analise the characteristic of different individuals. it's a total rush. after that the snake goes into quarantine. after a snake goes into quarantine, it's not messed with anymore. after quarantine, it'll be introduced to a permanent enclosure. it'll will living in there until the next course of action in planned. (breeding or export). We also supply snake venom for venom research labs. so far no tissue sample was required or asked.

i don't do snake performances for living. i'm an engineer. and i own a manufacturing firm. The video u saw was the only snake performance i did in public. it was requested by a very good friend coz the chief guest of the event was some political goon. 

our snake satuary is called cave reptiles. tho most of the species we keep aren't cave species, but the santuary itself is inside a cave. tremedous effort and expenditure took place to make the cave suitable for the animals we keep in there. It is also open for public and a small entrance fee is charged which covers the maintanence expenses. ppl can often experience watching reptiles hatching. and there are also a section which educates ppl on snake awareness and the consequences of snake bites. i do this merely for passion.

i was not biten by a king while playing. i also maneuver all my large kings free handed. i was moving a 13 footer from it's quarantine to an enclosure where i got distracted and got a lil careless. and for that i paid the price. i'm lucky to be alive. part of the reason was AAS cessation.

My sanctuary was festured in animal planet. in the snake crusader with bruce george. i was there too. name of the episode is 'Batman Bruce'.
My name was mentioned as Mo Kumar.

I'm sorry if i've offended anyone with my pictures and videos that dun quite potray a fraction of what i actually do with reptiles. Good day.


----------



## pat1980 (Jun 23, 2009)

moe81 said:


> I respect your input.
> i see u've came up with your conclusion merely based on some photographs and videos.
> 
> Here's some background story to help you see a better picture of who i am and what are my efforts to save certain local species. and y i do the things i do.
> ...


 did not know luke personaly but im sure he would be chuffed knowing that there are a few people like himself left on the earth, keep up the good work dude: victory:


----------

